# Print if remove colour cartridges?



## pfos (Oct 24, 2007)

Is there a way of printing black only IF the colour cartridges are not fitted or left empty? Typcially with Epson or HP printers?
Peter


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Hello and welcome to the TSF. I know for sure that with Epson all the cart's must be installed and have some ink or you can't print (even if all you want is black and its full) I would think HP is much the same. Also, do not remove any of the cart. on an Epson printer until you are replacing it, otherwise the print head will dry out and clog ( a real pain to unclog, if you can....it will ruin your printer if you can't !)


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

I have just gone through this exercise. Please note: I only print Black . I have an Epson C70 which sat unused for several years until my wife required printing of Black only receipts. I installed the C70 and ran it changing the Black cartridge when required, all OK until one day a Red light came on and it refused to print. After replacing the Black cartridge I worked out the Colours needed replacing. I read up on this wonderful Epson and found out that Epson in their wisdom had built in a counting/memory system, that when a certain amount of Black shots had passed through the print head that it calculated the colours were used up, even though as in my case the colours had NOT been used. I now have an HP colour printer that will print Black even though the Colour cartridge is empty. I also bought an Epson chip resetter that lets me print Black only and never have to replace the Colour . I buy all ink on Ebay, compatibles of course!!!


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

With Epson printers even when you chose to print in black only some color is used to keep the printheads from cloging or drying out. Why, because Epson printheads are integral to the printer, unlike HP in which the print head is part of the ink cart....thus the big price for HP carts


----------



## removed11607 (Oct 30, 2007)

ITS POSSIBLE TO PRINT IN BLACK WITHOUT COLOUR CARTRIDGE(SPECIFIC ALL IN ONE MODELS E.G( PS2575 AIO)
ANYWAY U DO GET EITHER OF THESE MESSAGES
"INCORRECT CARTRIDGE AT THE RIGHT"
"CHECK CARTRIDGE AT THE LEFT"
BUTDEFINITELY U CAN PRINT FROM THE COMPUTER

ITS NOT POSSIBLE TO MAKE A PHOTOCOPY WITHOUT THE BLACK CARTRIDGE

regards

praveen


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Praveen, one, please do not use all capitals, it is considered yelling and rude, (and could end up having you given an infraction or banned from the forum) two, Epson printer manuals and website clearly state that you cannot print if any of the cart's are empty, and I can verify that with my own Epson printers....HP printers do allow for some printing with an empty cart... "reserve printing" which was already stated by anther forum member
Sincerley,
twajetmech, moderator


----------



## removed11607 (Oct 30, 2007)

Regards

Praveen


----------

